# X570 vs B550



## Tempelhofer (21. Juni 2020)

"*Wer die Wahl hat*, *hat die Qual*." ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches Board ich kaufen soll! 

Soll ich lieber ein x570 oder jetzt das "neue" B550 kaufen?
Welches Board ist für die Zukunft sicherer?
Prozessor wird ein Ryzen 7 3700 oder 3800x

Ich schwanke zwischen diesen beiden: *GigaByte B550 Aorus Pro * oder  *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite*


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2020)

Für die Zukunft sind beide Boards gleich "sicher" sowohl B550 als auch X570 werden Ryzen 4000 unterstützen und was mit Ryzen 5000 kommt kann noch keiner sagen, vielleicht sogar ein neuer Sockel dann sind beide Boards obsolet. Auf das B550 Aorus kannst du problemlos jeden Ryzen schrauben da reichen die 6 Phasen völlig fürs aus solang du nicht übertaktest. Wenn du von der Ausstatung des X570 keinen Nutzen ziehen kannst nimm das B550 Brett.


----------



## robbe (21. Juni 2020)

Von der Zukunftsicherheit her nehmen sich die Boards nichts, beide werden wohl noch die restlichen AM4 CPUs unterstützen und mit dem nächsten Sockel wars das dann.

Auf den ersten Blick würd ich wohl das B550 nehmen. Gravierende Nachteile zum X570 seh ich nicht, dafür ein paar Vorteile:

- Kein Luftquirl
- 2,5G Lan
- ALC 1220 statt 1200 Soundchip
- Günstiger

Es gibt ein paar kleine Unterscheide in den internen und externen Anschlüssen und der B550 bietet PCIe 4.0 nur für den ersten x16 und M2 Slot aber wer braucht schon mehr?


----------



## Frontline25 (21. Juni 2020)

Vorsicht, 2,5gb gibts auch bei x570, nur muss man hier nach neueren Boards suchen und nicht fast 1 Jahr alte 

Bspw. das MSI x570 Tomahawk
MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI ab &euro;' '212,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Lüfter soll wohl bei MSI besser sein aber da sollte man besser Reviews begutachten. (Denke die haben mittlerweile auch Stehende Lüfter im Idle?)

Leider aber auch "nur" 1200er soundchip


----------



## shootme55 (21. Juni 2020)

Igor hat einen tollen Vergleichstest gemacht mit 2 Asus-Boards und das Resume spricht auch für den B550.

Asus TUF Gaming B550M Plus (WiFi) vs. Asus TUF Gaming X570 Plus '-' Lohnt sich das X ueberhaupt oder reicht auch ein B? | igor sLAB


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2020)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> (Denke die haben mittlerweile auch Stehende Lüfter im Idle?)



Hat sogar das billige MSI X570-A Pro


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Juni 2020)

Vor und nachteile haben beiden Boards,welche für dich wichtiger ist mußt du wissen.

- X570 hat semi passiv Lüfter bzw-Chipsatzkühler,das hat der B550 nicht der ist passiv
- X570 hat den alte Realtek® ALC1200 codec/Audiochip,der B550 hat den neuem aktuellem Realtek® ALC1220-VB codec
-X570 hat einen 1 GbE LAN und der B550 2.5GbE LAN
-Der 550B Chipsatz wird nur bei den obere PCI-E Slot in PCI-E 4.0 Version angebunden der untere  2te PCI-E Slot in 3.0 Version
-der obere M2 Slot(falls relevant für dich) bei B550 wird in PCI-E Slot in PCI-E 4.0 Version angebunden und der untere M2 in 3.0 Version versorgt
-von den Phasen her sind sie identisch 12+2
-ingesamt hat der B550 etwas mehr USB Anschlüsse am I/0 Panel,aber bei den USB 3.2  hat der X570 ein paar mehr von der anzahl her
-und das sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen,was zukünftige UEFI updates angeht,der X570 hat nur einen 1 x 128 Mbit flash Bios Chip,wogegen der B550 einen 1 x 256 Mbit flash BIOS Chip hat
-ansonsten gibts bei Ram (OC) noch unterschiede ,der B550 geht bis max.DDR4 5200(O.C.) und der X570 bis DDR4 4000(O.C.),aber lass dich nicht blenden bei den angaben,sobald der Ramteiler auf 2:1 
steht bei OC und eingestellt ist.Verpufft bei 99% der meisten Anwendungen der mehr Takt vom Ramfrequenz.Das ist CPU Konstruktionsbedingt so.Bei Gaming kann das was bringen(fps).

So das waren einige wichtige dinge zu den beiden hier genannten Boards,jetzt mußte du wissen was relevanter für dich ist.

grüße Brex


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juni 2020)

Korrektur:

Es gibt auch reichlich X570er mit ALC1220 Audio Codec 
Schon ab 152,50€ stand jetzt 
MSI X570-A Pro ab &euro;' '152,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bastian123f (22. Juni 2020)

Ich würde das B550 Board nehmen. Für normale PCs reichen die eigentlich immer aus und man hat nicht den Lüfter dazu.

Die Stromversorgung wurde auch noch mal deutlich verbessert.


----------



## Shinna (22. Juni 2020)

Teure x570 -> B550. Wer allerdings in einem Preisbereich von max 200€ bleiben will, kann zum MSI B550 Tomahawk greifen. Das liefert imo die beste VRM in dem Bereich und eine mehr als ausreichende Ausstattung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht hilft dieses Thema etwas zur Entscheidung... 
Asus gibt 55 Euro Rabatt auf alle B550 Platinen


----------



## SaPass (22. Juni 2020)

Kurz zum Soundchip: Wer gute Audioqualität haben möchte, kommt doch nicht an einer Soundkarte vorbei?  Da bekommt man günstig gebrauchte Modelle.


----------



## Tempelhofer (5. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Antworten ich habe mich für B550 entschieden!
Jetzt eine Frage zum dem Bios update: Ich habe das B550 Aorus Pro gekauft und da ist die  F1 : 2‎020.05.14  First Release version Agesa 1.0.0.1 instaliert! Jetzt gibt es aber mittlerweile  F2  2‎020.07.10 ... F3... und nach F4 kommt dann F10?! 








						B550 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) Unterstützung | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany
					

Dauerhafte Qualität von GIGABYTE. GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ Mainboards bringt eine einzigartige Mischung von Funktionen und Technologien, die absolute ultimat...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Muss ich jetzt erst F2 dann F3 usw installieren oder kann ich auch gleich F10 installieren ?


----------



## SaPass (5. Oktober 2020)

Gleich F10.


----------



## Tempelhofer (22. November 2020)

Hallo ich komme nach dem Start des PC nicht mehr in das Bios! Laut Mainboard soll ich ENTF drücken! Nach dem ich den PC zusammen gebaut habe, hatte alles wunderbar funktioniert, nur jetzt nach Windows 10 Installation will er nicht mehr ins Bios gehen und friert ein! Leider komme ich auch von Windows 10 nicht in das Bios ( Windows 10 Home )! Habe es über den Erweiterten Start probiert, aber bei mir steht da nicht UEFI sondern nur PC zurücksetzten etc.pp!

Wollte in das Bios weil der Ram nur auf 2666mhz läuft ( Ryzen 7 3800x , B550 Pro ( Version F10 ) ,  Aorus RGB DDR4-3600 CL18 ) habe aber für 3600mhz Bezahlt! 

Kann es vielleicht auch an Aorus Engine oder RGB Fusion liegen? Beide Programme laufen ja eher suboptimal


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2020)

Kann es sein, dass du irgendwie Schnellboot aktiviert hast?
Dann hat er schlicht nicht die Zeit dafür.
Da würde ich dann mal ein Blue Screen oder so erzeugen, sodass der rechner beim Reboot automatisch beim Booten stehen bleibt und fragt, ob er ins bios gehen soll.


----------



## Tempelhofer (22. November 2020)

Aktiviert habe ich das nichts, aber der PC bootet sehr schnell das ist richtig! 
Wie erzwinge ich den einen Bluescreen?
Merkwürdig finde ich auch das ich nicht über Windows in das Bios komme!?
Liegt es daran das ich nur die Home Version habe?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. November 2020)

Alternativ kannste auch nen CMOS-Reset machen (entweder falls vorhanden mit nem Knopf aufm Board oder mit nem Jumper oder eben indem du wenn der PC aus ist kurz die BIOS-Batterie rausnimmst). Dann wirst du beim nächsten Start in ein BIOS mit Werkseinstellungen kommen.


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2020)

Ähm...
Hast du denn schon mal "entf" gedrückt wenn das Board danach Verlangen hat?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2020)

Oder einfach schnell drücken. 
Sobald der Rechner startet, drückst du die entf Taste. Du musst nicht drauf hämmern, einfach mehrmals drücken bis du ins Bios kommst. Funktioniert eigentlich immer.


----------



## Tempelhofer (12. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ähm...
> Hast du denn schon mal "entf" gedrückt wenn das Board danach Verlangen hat?


Nein natürlich nicht! Ich schaffe es meinen PC zusammenzubauen und zu Verkabeln und schreibe hier das ich mit der "entf " Taste nicht in das Bios komme, drücke Sie aber nicht! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder einfach schnell drücken.
> Sobald der Rechner startet, drückst du die entf Taste. Du musst nicht drauf hämmern, einfach mehrmals drücken bis du ins Bios kommst. Funktioniert eigentlich immer.


Eigentlich ja und am Anfang hatte es auch wunderbar geklappt! 


Wenn ich F12 ( Bootmenü ) aufrufen möchte geht es sofort! Aber über enft komme ich  nicht in das Bios! Habe jetzt die NVME ausgebaut weil ich gelesen hatte das man dann sofort in das Bios kommen würde war aber Fehlanzeige! Über entf  bin ich dann wieder nicht in das Bios gekommen habe dann F12 gedrückt was auch sofort geklappt hatte! Dann Abbruch = Neustart und dann habe ich entf gedrückt und dann hatte es geklappt! 


Jetzt ist aber das Problem das der Ram  Aorus RGB DDR4-3600 CL18 nicht auf 3600 MHz laufen will! Nach der Aktivierung des XMP Startet der PC neu, geht aus und das ganze 3x  und dann läuft er wieder mit 2666 MHz! 
Bios  ( B550 Aorus pro rev. 1.0 ) ist auf dem Aktuellen stand F11 

Wie lasse ich ihn jetzt auf 3600 MHz laufen? Oder kann ich ihn auch auf 3200 MHz laufen lassen und wie mache ich das? 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Maddi84 (12. Januar 2021)

Kann es sein, dass die B550 nur noch RAM ab 4200MHz unterstützen?
Heißt das, dann könnte ich meinen ( G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit) gar nicht mehr benutzen auf einem B550?

Zumindest gibt es den Filter bei geizhals nicht für 3200

EDIT: Sorry, der Filter heißt ja RAM max Takt nicht Min


----------



## chill_eule (12. Januar 2021)

Naja, weil 3200Mhz ja weit unter 4200MHz liegt


----------



## Maddi84 (12. Januar 2021)

Was nicht wirklich meine Frage beantwortet...hat mich  nur gewundert.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Januar 2021)

Die Boards unterstützen  halt bis zu 4200MHz (oder sogar mehr), was ja aber 3200MHz beinhaltet 

Du verstehst den Geizhals Filter glaube ich "falsch rum"


----------



## Maddi84 (12. Januar 2021)

Jop, so ist es


----------



## Tempelhofer (18. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich wissen ob ich den Ram auch auf 3200MHz laufen lassen kann! 

Der Ram 3600MHz von Aorus wird laut kompatibilitätsliste nicht unterstützt! dafür aber G.Skil etc.pp! 

Also Aorus gibt keine unterstützung für einen Aorus Ram mit 3600MHz auf einem Aorus Mainboard!


----------



## chill_eule (18. Februar 2021)

Der wird zu 99,9% trotzdem laufen.
Und klar, langsamer geht immer.
Solange du im UEFI nicht das XM-Profil bzw. DOCP aktivierst, läuft der RAM nach einbau sowieso erstmal nur mit 2133MHz 

Diese Listen sind nie vollständig, weils schlicht unmöglich wäre bei den unzähligen RAM-Kits da draußen, alles durch zu testen.


----------

